# Manti Te'o's Dead Girlfriend a hoax???



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

If this is true it's amazing that so many outlets (I'm looking at you Pete Thamel and Sports Illustrated) reported it without doing some basic fact checking first. I bet he's glad this didn't come out before the title game, right now he's still hurting enough from that beat-down he probably won't feel this one!

http://deadspin.com/5976517/manti-t...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was just seeing a little about this on ESPN.

It's crazy.

Either it is a "Catfish" situation... and I feel sorry for him... or he is a crazy dude if he made it all up.

Strange, but I actually hope he was tricked, because the alternative is that he is twisted.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

The story seem a little odd but by the time I heard of sometime last month I figure it's been vetted so I did give much thought. I hope the story of Rudy turns out to be true.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Deadspin certainly doesn't believe him ... the local media are more patient. The University's investigation backs Te'o.

It will be interesting to hear the full story ... although it is unfortunate that the potential victim here (Te'o) is being harassed by the media.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

The part that really makes me doubt his story is the interviews he gave stating the first meeting was in person after a football game. At this point I have to believe he was in on this at some point, which is sad.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

There's a possibility that he was trying to make it look more real than it was.

I mean, making "less than truthful" stories about one's girlfriend isn't exactly "new". It used to be called "locker room talk".

After all, there IS (or at least WAS) a stigma about having a SO (Significant Other, boyfriend, girlfriend) that you MET online - never mind if it's been an "online only" relationship.

I'm sure more details will be coming out - the sharks smell blood.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*ESPN's Manti Te'o interview highlights*

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/8859544/highlights-manti-teo-interview-jeremy-schaap


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I DVR'd a couple of Catfish episodes (they're on D* VOD). I've changed my whole outlook now that I've seen how this works.

Is Catfishing common among people < 30?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

He needed a beard -he could trust and fake one lasted longer than a real one.


----------

